# Moroccan Lamb Tangine



## MilburnCreek (Apr 1, 2013)

This dish is not for the faint of heart when it comes to cooking: it takes two days (one to prepare, and one to cook) - but it is delicious and worth learning to do right. If you're not crazy about the unique taste of lamb, this dish is for you: the spices change the taste considerably. And if you're looking for enormous quantities of calories, you can hardly do better than this. As pictured, the Lamb Tangine is in the foreground of the plate, with side dishes of roasted root vegetables and a salad filling out the plate. Nutritional Content refers _only _to the Moroccan Lamb Tangine.

*Ingredients (grouped for cooking)*

3 lbs cubed lean Lamb meat 
2 cups Olive Oil
Ras el hanout mixture (see below)

2 T. Coconut Oil
2 large chopped Onions
8 crushed Garlic cloves
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon

4 cups of no-salt, no-MSG pure Chicken stock
1 Cup White Wine 

1 Cup chopped dried Apricots
1 Cup chopped dried pitless Plums
1 Cup chopped dried pitless Dates
1 Cup Dry Roasted Almonds, each chopped in half
1/2 cup Honey
1 teaspoon cinnamon
2 Large peeled, chopped carrots

1/2 cup chopped fresh leaf Parsley
2 boxes Pearl Couscous (Roasted Garlic and Olive Oil flavor is best. Use PEARL couscous, not the smaller-grained varieties. Each box makes 2 cups)

*Ras el hanout mixture (Arabic for "Top Shelf"):*

1 teaspoon each of the following: Sea Salt, Smoked Paprika, ground Cumin seed, ground Ginger, ground Cloves, ground Allspice, ground Nutmeg, ground tumeric, ground Coriander, ground Rosemary (NOT leaves!), and White Pepper;
2 teaspoons of Paprika;
4 teaspoons ground Cinnamon

*Day One: Preparation*

1) Cube lamb meat (one and a half-inch cubes), trimming away most fat. Place in a gallon resealable plastic bag. Mix Ras el hanout spice mixture, and add the spice mixture and 2 cups of Olive oil to the meat bag. Massage and mix thoroughly. Refrigerate overnight.

2) Chop the apricots, dates, plums and almonds, place in a single bag together. Set on a room-temperature shelf overnight.

3) Chop carrots, place in covered container, and put in refrigerator.

*Day 2: Cooking*

1) Sautée chopped onions, crushed garlic cloves, and 1 t. cinnamon in Coconut Oil in a soup pot over medium heat for 10 minutes.

2) Add Meat/Spice/Oil mixture, squeezing out all ingredients from the bag. stir and cook over medium heat 5 minutes until meat is seared.

3) Add Chicken stock and wine, and bring to a boil.  Once it has reached boiling, cover pot and turn heat down to simmer.  Cook 90 minutes, stirring occasionally.

4) Add Dried Fruit/Almond mixture, Honey, Carrots, and 1 teaspoon cinnamon. Uncover, and turn heat up to medium-high. Cook for 30  minutes, stirring occasionally.

5) While stew is cooking, prepare boxed pearl Couscous according to box directions (this is usually simply boiling the couscous in water and olive oil and possibly adding a pre-made spice packet)

*Plating*

Spoon some finished couscous onto plate.  Using a slotted spoon, spoon Stew mixture over couscous.  Add 2 tablespoons of "juice" from the stew pot on top, and then sprinkle chopped parsley on top of that.

Makes 6 large servings.

*Nutritional Information*
Amount Per Serving (based on 6 servings)

  Calories 	1,133.3
  Total Fat 	                       51.5 g
    	  Saturated Fat 	                  9.0 g
    	  Polyunsaturated Fat 	10.5 g
    	  Monounsaturated Fat 	32.0 g

  Cholesterol 	152.2 mg
  Sodium 	        989.9 mg
  Potassium    1,645.0 mg

  Total Carbohydrate 	97.6 g
    	  Dietary Fiber 	11.3 g
    	  Sugars 	45.6 g

  Protein 	62.6 g

  Vitamin A 	111.6 %
  Vitamin B-12 	103.2 %
  Vitamin B-6 	36.5 %
  Vitamin C 	25.8 %
  Vitamin D 	0.0 %
  Vitamin E 	80.4 %
  Calcium 	19.1 %
  Copper 	40.5 %
  Folate 	24.1 %
  Iron 	50.5 %
  Magnesium 	40.1 %
  Manganese 	81.5 %
  Niacin 	91.0 %
  Pantothenic Acid     	20.0 %
  Phosphorus     	65.0 %
  Riboflavin 	56.7 %
  Selenium 	82.6 %
  Thiamin 	29.2 %
  Zinc 	73.8 %


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 1, 2013)

Omg..Now that is one fine dish brutha..im going to find some lamb and see I can even do this dish
Feel free to seal.a.meal about 5 a these via fedx same day air asap
Thanks bro.ib

You got recipe for that flat torittilla looking bread..u know?? Like bubbles and burnt kinda
.


----------



## xman78 (Nov 3, 2017)

..


----------



## knuggy (Mar 19, 2018)

Lotsa prep but damn that looks yummy


----------

